# It's that old question again-- to wash or not to wash



## Marcecie (6 Dec 2006)

Adv on radio again saying dont wash the turkey, I have always washed the turkey and find it difficult to just pop it in oven unwashed.
 Wondering do many people not wash the turkey


----------



## aonfocaleile (6 Dec 2006)

I always wash it carefully i.e. by doing by best not to splash the germs around the place. Just a quick rinse mind - the cooking process would kill any harmful bacteria. I've been doing this for years and have never had any incident with it.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

aonfocaleile said:


> the cooking process would kill any harmful bacteria.


Why bother washing it so?


----------



## BillK (6 Dec 2006)

To make sure that it has been cleaned properly and that there are no blood clots left in the cavity?


----------



## liteweight (6 Dec 2006)

BillK said:


> To make sure that it has been cleaned properly and that there are no blood clots left in the cavity?



Yuk! I didn't think you were supposed to stuff the cavity any more? Nothing to do with the possibility of being arrested....salmonella?


----------



## Megan (6 Dec 2006)

BillK said:


> To make sure that it has been cleaned properly and that there are no blood clots left in the cavity?


If there are blood clots in it - does that mean it died of a heart attack?


----------



## auto320 (6 Dec 2006)

Can you put it in the dishwasher?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

BillK said:


> To make sure that it has been cleaned properly and that there are no blood clots left in the cavity?


What does it matter if there are when it is going to be cooked at a temperature that will render it safe to eat?


----------



## Brianp (6 Dec 2006)

Megan said:


> If there are blood clots in it - does that mean it died of a heart attack?


 
Maybe the turkey was trying to cross the road


----------



## Vanilla (7 Dec 2006)

In fact any blood clots might make the stuffing a little tastier?


----------



## BillK (7 Dec 2006)

Wash away any blood clots because that's the way my wife wants it done.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2006)

Seems pointless and possibly dangerous.


----------



## aonfocaleile (7 Dec 2006)

I'd rather risk washing it than finding bits of blood clots/feathers etc on the 25th. I suppose with me its habit. I've never actually cooked xmas dinner but cook whole chicken and turkeys regularly and always give them a rinse and remove the 'yucky' bits manually. And before anyone makes the point that eating meat is 'yucky' in itself - I don't wanna hear it


----------



## fobs (7 Dec 2006)

THere is no need to wash turkey/chicken now as what the problem is any splashes may end up contaminating other food or work surfaces so will go with the advice from the "food safety ads" and not wash my turkey!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Dec 2006)

aonfocaleile said:


> I'd rather risk washing it than finding bits of blood clots/feathers etc on the 25th.


They will have been sterilised or more likely incinerated in the cooking process so washing is at best pointless and at worst dangerous.


----------

